# Bewegte Bereiche unscharf darstellen - Adobe After Effects



## Kahmoon (25. Juli 2006)

Tach beisammen,

hoffe ich bin ich im richtigen Bereich für mein Anliegen. Ich war jetzt ne Woche am Gardasee zum Motorrad fahren. Dort haben wir onBoard gefilmt. Da es auch zu der ein oder anderen Verkehrsregelüberschreitung gekommen ist würd ich bei dem Video später gern die Kennzeichen "ausblenden", da unsere grünen Freunde sowas ja auch mal in die Finger kriegen können. Sprich mit nem Blureffekt den Bereich des Kennzeichens verdecken. Nur isses glaub ich ziemlich nervig die Bereiche des kompletten Movies mittels Keyframeanimation zu verdecken. 

Hat After Effects Hausmittel um sowas "elegant" zu lösen? Einen hauseigenen Blurfilter oder sowas in der Art? Wäre dankbar für Tips.

p.s NEIN wir wollen nicht Ghostrider imitieren 


greetz & beatz 
Kahmoon


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Juli 2006)

Moin,

die Pro Version hat doch den Motiontracker. Mit dem sollte es funktionieren, hängt aber auch von der Qualität deines Footages ab.

Gruß


----------



## Kahmoon (25. Juli 2006)

hmm das kann sein...habe damit noch nicht viel gearbeitet. Nur im Studium mal bisschen. Richtet der sich nach Farbbereichen oder wie? Ich werde mal die Hilfe konsultieren 



Falls ich das ganze aber händisch machen muss.....macht man den Blurbereich dann mittels Masken bzw Maskenanimation?


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Juli 2006)

Hi,

die Maske animierst Du dann über die Trackerdaten oder eben per Hand.

Gruß


----------



## axn (7. August 2006)

Etwas spät... (war in den Ferien) ...aber vielleicht hilft es einem Suchenden.
Hier wurde das schonmal besprochen.

mfg

axn


----------



## Kahmoon (7. August 2006)

Danke...ist noch nicht zu spät


----------

